# Browning Cynergy Featherlite



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Any reviews?
Likes, dislikes?
What should it cost??


I have been shooting a Citori Lightning for 23 years.
I deserve a new one.;-)

Thanks,

stan b


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Soory don't have a fatherlite but I do have a Cynergy and I can say it has become my favorite gun and my primary fowl gun.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

DKR said:


> Soory don't have a fatherlite but I do have a Cynergy and I can say it has become my favorite gun and my primary fowl gun.


I went ahead and bought it.
If it is half as good as the Citori I will be pleased.
I picked this gun up and it just fit!

I'll let you know how it worked nat Night after our Duck opener!!!

Thanks,

stan b


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well Stan...what's the verdict??

I'm wanting to get a new O/U and can't decide...


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

FOM said:


> Well Stan...what's the verdict??
> 
> I'm wanting to get a new O/U and can't decide...


It is the nicest shotgun I have ever fired.
It is balanced and comes up very well for me.
Has the two bead site.

I can bring it up, set it on my shoulder with my eyes closed and when I open them I am lined up perfectly.
I am in love.


For whatever that's worth.
It does come in all the guages as well.
I can not wait to shoot some pheasants with it.


stan b


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well crap, i was leaning toward a white lightening - I almost bought it this weekend but I want a 26" barrel in 20 gauge and they only had a 28" - they didn't have any featherlites for me to try out....

decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

I shoot a WL in 12ga and love it. I have a tough time with the look of the Cenergy, prefering the classic look of the White Lightning.

However, eveyone I know who has a Cenergy loves it.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Golddogs said:


> I shoot a WL in 12ga and love it. I have a tough time with the look of the Cenergy, prefering the classic look of the White Lightning.
> 
> However, eveyone I know who has a Cenergy loves it.


I agree on that look issue.
I love the classic Browning look.
It's like an old friend.



But once you fire the Cynergy......well.....it's a Browning!;-)


stan b


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

I bought a Cynergy 20ga last year, and to be honest I did not like the looks of it. I picked up every 20 ga O/U that I could get my hands on and I kept coming back to the Cynergy. I love the gun and the looks have grown on me. I would buy another in a minute, it's my go to gun if my son hasen't gotten to it first!!!


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

Last year there was an unknown shooter from Mexico that went to the world pigeon shoot, them youg man showed up with a Browning Cynergy 12ga 30" he proceeded to walk away with 180 grand. It's not the arrow but the indian. Of course he would of looked better in the winners circle with a Perazzi.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

OK.

It has now been field tested.

It is AWESOME!!!


Nuff said............


*RK*


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck with it, I hope it becomes your "go to" gun as it has become mine!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Pudelpointer said:


> Good luck with it, I hope it becomes your "go to" gun as it has become mine!


It already is.
I have used it duck hunting & sporting clays.
I absolutely love it.


Sweetness............

*RK*


----------

